# new to PA (york county)



## mopick (May 10, 2014)

I am originally from MI and found my first morel at 18 months old...it is like a part of me is missing this time of year not being able to find any mushrooms. The terrain around where I live now (york county) is rocky and somewhat mountainous. Can morels grow in a rocky terrain? The terrain here compared to Michigan is polar opposite. I haven't had any luck the few times I've gone out. Any tips would be much appreciated!! Thanks in advance!


----------

